# little spilo



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Check this out.....Notice the head in the back ground.









This little dude is so damb cool, he is only about 4" long at the most and he rips up everything!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

should put this one up for potm..sweet pic..awsome site of carnage


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice pict. i would like to have one of these bad boys.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I love the blood streak coming from the feeders head. Badass spilo Jeff.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys,
He is a great little dude.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

definately should enter it for POTM. Nice spilo


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Jeff, I told you he wouldn't get along with goldfish but you wouldn't listen to me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nick,
I was hoping you would see this. I tried to call you this weekend but could not get through and I was somewhat on the run. I will try you again this week, I have a few questions that I think you could answer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Nick,
> I was hoping you would see this. I tried to call you this weekend but could not get through and I was somewhat on the run. I will try you again this week, I have a few questions that I think you could answer.


 Ok. I'm around all day and night today.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Right! Want to see you at POTM!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Hah is that feeder in the back still alive? Nice picture.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Outie said:


> Hah is that feeder in the back still alive? Nice picture.


 That is the other half of the one he is eating. It did not last long after he finished eating his ass.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

was the feeder just added and he took it out or did he just decide to eat it because it was in there for long enough?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Crozy said:


> was the feeder just added and he took it out or did he just decide to eat it because it was in there for long enough?


 When I added the feeder he went after him immediately. I had my camera but it happened so fast I missed an even better shot of him biting the feeder in half. The only reason I got this pic is that his mouth is small so it takes him a while to eat larger feeders and I had a good 5 seconds to get this shot. 
If he is hungry, he takes them out when they hit the water, if he is not hungry, he will wait to eat them. The nice thing about him is that it makes no difference who is watching or if it is day or night, if he is hungry, he eats.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The nice thing about him is that it makes no difference who is watching or if it is day or night, if he is hungry, he eats.


 I love it when piranha's do that















My reds are exactly the same: a lot of friends have already witnessed innocent feeder's deaths, and I've seen some nice horror scenes from close range, just sitting in front of the tank, watching them hunt: piranha's at their best


----------

